

Amazon's customer-centric focus (print-on-demand centralization) - DocSavage
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-printondemand

======
DocSavage
I thought this was interesting because it shows how prime directives ("it's
all about the customer experience") can help defuse partner complaints.
External print-on-demand providers might grumble, but they can't say Amazon's
doing it just to squeeze them, even if that might be a natural result.

------
pmorici
What's stopping other POD services from integrating tightly with Amazon just
like the variety of other 2nd party businesses that sell stuff through Amazon?
Or am I missing something here...

~~~
DocSavage
A significant part of the value-add of POD publishers is the printing on
demand. It lets them operate on the Long Tail of demand. Now Amazon wants to
take over the printing & distribution side.

Here's a look at the pain & agony from the POD publisher side:
[http://writersweekly.com/the_latest_from_angelahoycom/004597...](http://writersweekly.com/the_latest_from_angelahoycom/004597_03272008.html)

